# handfulls of silver and coal



## rattacular (Apr 28, 2013)

Could they BE any cuter?


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't see a picture =/


----------



## rattacular (Apr 28, 2013)

Whoops, not sure what happened there...lets give that another try. Anyone know what color marking the 'silver' ones are? The one at the top left is a bit different than the rest, hes much darker than the others, the other four are nearly identicle, other than rex vs standard coat. The mother was much lighter when I got her, and had a fair amount of brown in her coat before it went off white and siamese, the dad was all black.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

The babies on the left will be Siamese. Their starting coats range from light beige to a coffee color. The darker one might keep a slightly darker coat when the points come in. The others are standard blacks. They might be berkshires if their bellies are white.


----------



## rattacular (Apr 28, 2013)

Cool, thanks for the quick response  Cant wait to see their coats when they mature, they sure are pretty. The baby blacks do indeed have white bellies, they're a week older than the others, and watching them play is hilarious...wish I had a fraction of that energy!


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

They are all very cute. I think the Siamese colored ones are really beautiful 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

WOW! What a pretty litter! They all are adorable.


----------



## rattacular (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks, the are quite adorable. I woke up this morning to find all of them had finally opened their eyes, save for the runt, the darker colored one...think I'll be holding onto that one. I added another level to their cage, so they've now got 14 square feet of usable floor. That should keep them content for a while!


----------



## rattacular (Apr 28, 2013)

Thought you folks might enjoy this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TL8nq-LhEus


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

BABIES!!! Aaaagh they are just so much cuter in action!!


----------

